# haunt newbie



## sic chic (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey everyone I am new to this forum, actually to forums all together. But I am a huge Halloween junky. Love horror movies and decorating for Halloween a few years ago I got into making my new decorations and it has now become a huge creative outlet or obsession for me. I recently opened a etsy shop.

Anyone have any advise for a newbie on how the forum works
Thanks!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

You came to the right place. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome sic chic! I was in your shoes when I first joined, but everyone here is very helpful. If you have any questions, ask away. Check out the rules you were sent by Zombie-F (the forum administrator). The best way to learn is to just start navigating around the site. You'll get used to it. Don't worry about making a mistake with posting, etc., we've all done it, you'll learn quickly I'm sure.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi there!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, sic


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

